# Spread betting platforms



## Pasmall (19 Aug 2009)

I would like to do some options trading. Some advice on which firm to use would be greatly appreciated. Is there much of a difference between them. My bets will be pretty small.


----------



## Rory Gillen (21 Aug 2009)

Google spreadbetting Ireland and you'll get what you want. If you are not fussy about whether it is an Irish-based spreadbetter, then there are a stack in the UK.

Rory


----------



## CorkGuy12 (22 Aug 2009)

I have an account with deltaindex - I find the platform to be good, but I have no experience with any others. Be warned about the dangers of spreadbetting - see my tale of highs and lows here: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=94255
(Gradually working my way back  )


----------



## praetserge (23 Aug 2009)

There're plenty of spread betting companies offering financial spread betting and ig and capital spreads are the most known ones.
DeltaIndex is an option but to my knowledge they are not regulated by FSA and thus I would stay away from them.


----------



## bladey (3 Sep 2009)

timod said:


> I have an account with deltaindex - I find the platform to be good, but I have no experience with any others. Be warned about the dangers of spreadbetting - see my tale of highs and lows here: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=94255
> (Gradually working my way back  )


 
You did well initially but the key to spread betting is you must set an objective and if you reach it end that trading cycle and go and celebrate with a nice dinner.  Fund managers would kill to achieve a 90% return!  Equally you must set a downside parameter or you can end up losing all.


----------



## Calico (3 Sep 2009)

praetserge said:


> There're plenty of spread betting companies offering financial spread betting and ig and capital spreads are the most known ones.
> DeltaIndex is an option but to my knowledge they are not regulated by FSA and thus I would stay away from them.


 
Delta Index is regulated by the Irish Regulator


----------



## praetserge (6 Sep 2009)

Calico, I know they are regulated by Irish regulator, but my point is that the most reputable spread betting brokers are regulated by FSA, there're a few exceptions but it always makes me wonder why they don't register with FSA.
As I know your first £48,000 is protected by FSA so if you broker goes broke the government will pay you up to £48,000 whereas with Irish regulator it's much more difficult.


----------



## Carramore (6 Sep 2009)

praetserge said:


> Calico, I know they are regulated by Irish regulator, but my point is that the most reputable spread betting brokers are regulated by FSA, there're a few exceptions but it always makes me wonder why they don't register with FSA.
> 
> UK companies are regulated by the FSA, Irish companies are regulated by the Irish Financial Regulator.  It's as simple as that.  In my experience Delta Index is a first class company and you need have no concerns about dealing with them.


----------



## Calico (7 Sep 2009)

praetserge said:


> Calico, I know they are regulated by Irish regulator, but my point is that the most reputable spread betting brokers are regulated by FSA, there're a few exceptions but it always makes me wonder why they don't register with FSA.
> As I know your first £48,000 is protected by FSA so if you broker goes broke the government will pay you up to £48,000 whereas with Irish regulator it's much more difficult.


 
That's interesting. So if an Irish regulated spread betting firm goes belly up then your account balance is at risk? I Unless the investment compensation scheme also covers spread companies in Ireland as they do with brokers - does anyone know?


----------



## Upstihaggity (16 Sep 2009)

Most, if not all Spreadbetting companies will allow you the option of segregating your funds- that way you're first to receive funds back should the company go belly-up.


----------



## eldra (16 Sep 2009)

If you are going to spread bet remember the well known fact that 90% of people will lose money spread betting. The spread betting companies are making significant profits in the current climate..They have many avenues on how they make their money, first of all they make their money on the spread and secondly they understand the statistic that 90% of people lose money..As a result the Spread betting companies will look at your first few trades and if they see you are in the top 10% they will lay off your bets and just take the spread and if you are the majority who lose, they will take on the risk and the spread..(What Risk!!) 
Spread betting companies main worry is, can their losing clients pay up what they owe/margin call!!!(Bad Debts)...To be in the top 10% you will need to spend a lot of time educating yourself...To finish, Spread Betting firms create their own spread and when dealing in financial instruments their spread is not as competitive compared to (DMA) Direct Market Access which the ordinary person can access these days_..*Hats off to the 10%*_


----------



## Lorz (16 Sep 2009)

MY OH used this company - [broken link removed] - they even have a demo account option which you can try out for a while to help learn the ropes!


----------



## spursman (16 Sep 2009)

capital dont compare to ig index. ig are the best. i second eldra above. i have been spread betting for 2 yrs. i made loads, then lost it all. (pure luck) i then decided to educate myself and do a lot of reading , testing etc and not make money on it. not massive money or anything but enough to provide me with some luxuries.


----------



## praetserge (7 Sep 2010)

spursman said:


> capital dont compare to ig index. ig are the best. i second eldra above. i have been spread betting for 2 yrs. i made loads, then lost it all. (pure luck) i then decided to educate myself and do a lot of reading , testing etc and not make money on it. not massive money or anything but enough to provide me with some luxuries.



What do you mean Capital do not compare to IG???
Capital and IG have similar platforms but IG provide more markets to trade, on the other hand Capital provide the tightest spreads.


----------



## praetserge (28 Dec 2010)

Upstihaggity said:


> Most, if not all Spreadbetting companies will allow you the option of segregating your funds- that way you're first to receive funds back should the company go belly-up.



If a spread betting company is regulated by the FSA they have to segregate accounts by law. Some of the unregulated firms don't... I doubt you could actually ask your broker to segregate your funds as they either do it or don't.


----------



## Joe Nonety (19 Jan 2011)

Is income from Spread Betting taxable?
Even if it's your full time job?


----------



## praetserge (18 Feb 2011)

Joe Nonety said:


> Is income from Spread Betting taxable?
> Even if it's your full time job?



Spread betting is tax free in the UK.
Also, as from 31 December 2010 New deposit guarantee limit to be £85,000.


----------



## praetserge (18 Feb 2011)

praetserge said:


> Spread betting is tax free in the UK.
> Also, as from 31 December 2010 New deposit guarantee limit to be £85,000.



Here's the source - [broken link removed]


----------



## darag (19 Feb 2011)

> As a result the Spread betting companies will look at your first few trades and if they see you are in the top 10% they will lay off your bets and just take the spread and if you are the majority who lose, they will take on the risk and the spread..(What Risk!!)


That's a ludicrous theory; no spread betting company operates like this.  A spread betting company is a derivatives broker and nothing more - they make their money risk free on the spread.


----------

